# Another Year Another Failure



## Kamelreds (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok this is my 5th year growing just a few plants around my yard and such. I have never produced a female plant. This year i was fortunite enough to grow 5 out of the ground. i just looked at my 2 main beautiful bushy plants that from all looks before this day appeared to be female. I see male buds on them today. They are so nice i don't just want to chop them down. is it worth letting these plants grow on or should i chop them down now? 
also out of my other 3 plants 2 seem to still have a chance at being female. am i doing something wrong here ? how is it possible out of 5 years of growing, 20 plants over the year and not one single plant has been a female, unless my little plant is this year. PLEASE HELP ME. other info is they are 15 weeks in and 13 weeks out of the ground and i can provide pictures if necessary.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 8, 2007)

only thing that comes to mind would be that you let the males sit too long and they pollinated the females,unless you just have poor luck and every seed was a male wich sounds kind of strange??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 8, 2007)

Can you post a picture of the male buds you mentioned?

The clearer the pic, the better.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you have outdoor/back yard light of any kind??

Could be causing your plants to hermie.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 8, 2007)

20 plants is not alot in 5 years , this year i started with 15 ,and to my luck ,they where all male but 5 ,sometimes i guess you just get unlucky, i did this year, between drowning 1 , and my dogs i ended up with 2 ... than , i planted  5 late ones and only ended up with 1, out of them , go figure as far as sexing go to - marijuana growin out doors- look for the post by sticky buds called tips for newbies something like that . it has great illustrations and pics , you should check out ..you can allways turn the males into hash..  and ,* yes please post some pics..................*


----------



## jash (Aug 9, 2007)

local temps?this year i started 20 seedlings outdoors thinking under optimal conditions but i realize that most if not all seedlings under sun all day during very high temps at first weeks(110+) resulting in very hi male ratio-same group of seedlings but more shaded (less suffer from hi temps) turned back in most females. don't give up,try indoors,good luck with your next grow   .Kill all males ,only death for disgusting balls...


----------



## Hick (Aug 9, 2007)

Kamelreds said:
			
		

> Ok this is my 5th year growing just a few plants around my yard and such. I have never produced a female plant. This year i was fortunite enough to grow 5 out of the ground. i just looked at my 2 main beautiful bushy plants that from all looks before this day appeared to be female. I see male buds on them today. They are so nice i don't just want to chop them down. is it worth letting these plants grow on or should i chop them down now?
> also out of my other 3 plants 2 seem to still have a chance at being female. am i doing something wrong here ? how is it possible out of 5 years of growing, 20 plants over the year and not one single plant has been a female, unless my little plant is this year. PLEASE HELP ME. other info is they are 15 weeks in and 13 weeks out of the ground and i can provide pictures if necessary.



WoW!!...I can't believe "anyones" luck is THAT bad. Pic's please/..


----------



## Growdude (Aug 9, 2007)

Dyannas son said:
			
		

> only thing that comes to mind would be that you let the males sit too long and they pollinated the females,unless you just have poor luck and every seed was a male wich sounds kind of strange??


 
He has no females to pollinate.
The seeds were male, you cant "make a male" with pollen.


----------



## Kamelreds (Aug 9, 2007)

i'm not going to have access to a camera until monday so i will get pics up then. but yea they are def male atleast the two big ones the others that are in still in question are seperate and far from each other but local temps have been between 50 and 90 for the past 12 weeks. if you could post the link on how to turn these into hash i would appreciate it because i'm in a complete state of awe right now i just don't believe that my luck has been this bad. pics will be posted monday please stay tuned


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 9, 2007)

top of page go to  search type in,, hashish,, this will give you what you want .......:bump:     :banana: ..........


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2007)

out of nine plants for me this year, two so far are for sure female. i think it was due to the temp in the room they were started in.  i feel glad i got two so far and two more that have not shown yet.  i dont have high hopes for the two that have not shown tho, unfortunatly.
tcbud


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 9, 2007)

I have always had gool luck tward females.  My bigerst plants are always female is seems. One year i remember out of 18 plants i had 17 big females and another year I HAD 45 PLANTS WITH 43 FEMALES ONE MOSTLY ALL FEMALE HERMIE AND 2 MALES. Sorry for the caps. Even on a bad year i still got 45 to 50 % female. Now i just grow my own stash so not so many plants but out of 8 plants i only have 2 males. Are you plants in pots or the ground and if so are you soking the pots or just wetting the area aroung the olants with a little water. Could be turning them to male.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 9, 2007)

Do not quote me on this but you can make hash out of a male plant right?
Does a male still produce the resin that a female does? As I am a first time grower I don't know for a fact I only what I have read and I have read that you can do this with males as well.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 9, 2007)

Not hardly any resin. Females produce it because they are working all they can to produce seeds and arent making any. The males are on cource to make pollen and aren`t concerned with making much thc. For me the male is strongest in veg when im topping and smoking the tops. The closer they get to making pollen the weaker thy seem to be. Slim


----------



## Old Bud (Aug 11, 2007)

My advice is to plant only clones outdoors. In my area clones run between 6 and 10 $CDN, about the same price as most seeds and their are lots of them around in the spring. Then you know you are getting a female. I buy seeds too but I grow them out over the winter and clone the females.


----------



## Kamelreds (Aug 13, 2007)

okay here are the pictures.... the first couple are of my three main big plants and the last are of my other 2 plants which i am now starting to believe are female but am not getting my hopes up. suggestionds on what to do with the males would be very grateful as far as attempting to make hash or just scraping them. also they experienced a little bit of a drought for like three days i was unable to water them and by the time i got to them the leaves were a little wilted could this have possibly played a role in making these male. this slight drought took place during the 12th week out of the ground.  also professional opinion on the sex of my other two plants would be appreciated. Thank you all for your help thus far.


won't let me add a url but heres the link;

it's http  ://

s21.photobucket.com/albums/b290/MarcyProjects/plants/


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 13, 2007)

nice plants by the way ,  i , dont think a little lack of water will turn them to male , will make them wilt ,they usually come out of that pretty fast after you water them , you could dry them and save them for some hash oil , only time will tell about the sex.....in your message box under the white smiley is a globe with 2 chain links , click on that and you can post your pic link , so people can click right to your pics


----------



## Kamelreds (Aug 14, 2007)

thank you i'm gonna cut'em down today and go for the hash.


----------



## Kamelreds (Aug 14, 2007)

oh and just to add another update i examed the two other plants after i chopped down my buddies and looked at some good news they both had pistols forming. So even though the one was a runt and the other is skinny i should be getting something small off them. thank you everyone for your help


----------

